# nfsd stucks on local disk usage



## ikv (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello!

I have an NFS server on a 9.2 system. It has a fiberchannel SAN disk mounted on it and shared for NFS clients (about 60 mounts). If I copy data with rsync from shared one disk to another, NFS gets stuck, CPU usage rises up, clients can't get files. Please, help me to understand what's going on.

I'm waiting for any suggestions.


----------

